# FR: avant que + "ne" explétif



## JamesM

My question is about the "ne" in "avant qu'il ne soit."  I know I've read about this before, but I'm still having trouble understanding why it's "avant qu'il ne soit" instead of "avant qu'il soit".  It looks like a negative, and I'm pretty sure it isn't, in this context.

Can anyone help me with this concept? When do you use the "ne" and when do you not?

*Moderator note*: Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also FR: "ne" without "pas" - "ne" explétif et "ne" littéraire.


----------



## Kelly B

Gil posted this one a while ago: 
http://www.cce.umontreal.ca/observations/ne.htm


----------



## edwingill

i dont know the reason for the ne but i believe it is optional


----------



## scloughley

I heard someone say this, as an introduction to their radio show.
Two questions - why did he drop the "pas", and why did he use the negative in the first place?

He spoke very slowly, and he deliberately didn't say "pas" - it wasn't the more typical case where it's often said but merged with the next word.

thanks


----------



## BMR

This "ne" is not really a negative form.
We call it in french a "_ne explétif_"  (you can see here)

avant que nous ne commencions = avant que nous commencions = avant de commencer


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

This is not a negative without _pas_, in fact: it is a _ne expletif_, as in this other thread.


----------



## scloughley

Very interesting.  I have never even heard of "ne" being used in this way.  Is it somehow slang, or also used/said even in "polite circles"?


----------



## BMR

Not slang at all !
Gutenberg in another thread said it's a little bit posh !!!
But I'm not totally agree with him.
In this case, the "_ne explétif_" means a little (very little) disquiet : we have to do/to tell something before the radio show, because after, it will be too late.
It's an emphatic way.
But note that _avant que nous commencions_ and _avant de commencer_ are right !


----------



## The_Moot

Bonjour à tous =]

This is my first time posting so I hope i'm not breaking any rules! I was discussing tenses today (managed to get onto the future anterior somehow =/ ) and I was given the example of:

_ "Nous aurons fini de dîner avant qu'il n'arrive"_

I was told that this means "We will have finished eating before he arrives." I understand how the future anterior works in this case, but I do not understand how the " n' " works. Would the sentence function without the " n' " ?

Merci beaucoup =]


----------



## marie tsisou

Hello, 
No it is a real mistake if you do not put the "n'".
You always have to put the "n' " or "ne " after using the expression "avant que"


----------



## francisxavier76

This is specifically related to the subjonctif; it is what the French consider the "ne explétif" do an internet search with ne+expletif, and you will come up with some examples. (about. com has the best in my opinion).  

As you can see, its use is widely diminishing in the French language (which is precisely what my teacher here in Aix-en-Provence told me) and really simply makes the language more beautiful.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Petronille

The "ne" isn't absolutely necessary if the verb is used in a positive form. It IS absolutely necessary when the verb is negative. 
"Nous aurons fini de dîner avant qu'il arrive" is therefore also correct. 

But got to say I admit with francisxavier76 (the net is full of examples indeed) and... I personally use it


----------



## pour_pousser_la_Méshémée

My professor told me that "avant que je ne parte" (as opposed to simply "avant que je parte") is called a "decorative negatory" .... or .... err ... something like that. I really can't remember.

But, apparently, if you use the *ne* but leave out the *pas*, the sentence is still confirming that you are parting, not denying it.

So what is the difference between "avant que je ne parte" and "avant que je parte" ? Does it make it more dramatic? Can you use this with all verbs?

Thanks!


----------



## SwissPete

_Avant que je parte, avant que je ne parte_ both have the same meaning: Before I leave. Avant que je ne parte is more "dramatic" (to use your word). 

Yes, you can use it with all verbs (as far as I know).


----------



## DearPrudence

We call that "un ne explétif" 
It has no grammatical role & is not compulsory.
So
*"avant que je ne parte" *means the same as:*
"avant que je parte"*

As I feel it, using this "ne" is more literary but let's wait for other answers


----------



## wildan1

I always considered this oddity in French grammar a bit like your appendix:

If you include it you are whole, but if you take it out you don't change!

Yes, it sounds "fancy"--not something you would say to your buds on your way out of the bar...


----------



## tilt

pour_pousser_la_Méshémée said:


> My professor told me that "avant que je ne parte" (as opposed to simply "avant que je parte") is called a "decorative negatory" .... or .... err ... something like that. I really can't remember.


Is _decorative negatory_ the real English locution for _ne explétif_?
If so, I understand you may feel confused, because it's not a negation!
As said by the others, it has no use but making the sentence sound better in formal language.


----------



## Maître Capello

Après *avant que*, le _ne_ explétif est parfaitement *facultatif*. Dans le cas présent, je ne le mettrais pas parce qu'il n'y a pas de doute ni de crainte ; c'est une simple constatation.

_Il faut espérer que ça aille bientôt mieux, mais c'est impossible avant que chacun y mette du sien_.


----------



## itka

On peut discuter sans fin le cas du "ne" explétif...
 Bien sûr qu'il y a des cas où on peut l'omettre sans risque, mais pourquoi compliquer la vie d'une personne qui étudie le français en lui demandant de retenir quand on doit l'employer ou quand ce n'est pas obligatoire ?

C'est une question qui n'a qu'une importance très secondaire. Il me semble plus utile pour un étudiant d'employer son temps à maîtriser des notions sans lesquelles il risque de ne pas comprendre ou de ne pas être compris. Si on emploie "ne" systématiquement après "avant que", on dira ou écrira quelque chose qui est toujours correct.

Sensa, si ce paragraphe te paraît clair et facilement compréhensible, je crois que tu peux te pencher sur les possibilités d'emploi du "ne" explétif !

_Il faut espérer que ça aille bientôt mieux, mais c'est impossible avant que chacun y mette du sien_. 
Dans cette phrase, il y aurait aussi beaucoup à discuter, mais ce qui me gêne le plus, c'est le mot "bientôt"... Il me semble que c'est un déictique (pardon !) qui n'a de sens que par rapport au présent... or ici, on a, soit un subjonctif qui renvoie le procès dans un temps hypothétique, soit un futur avec lequel il faudrait dire "dans peu de temps" (même question que si on utilisait "demain" à la place du "lendemain")...


----------



## geostan

itka said:


> C'est une question qui n'a qu'une importance très secondaire. Il me semble plus utile pour un étudiant d'employer son temps à maîtriser des notions sans lesquelles il risque de ne pas comprendre ou de ne pas être compris. Si on emploie "ne" systématiquement après "avant que", on dira ou écrira quelque chose qui est toujours correct.



Mais Itka, en appliquant le même raisonnement, on peut dire: "Si on *n*'emploie *pas* "ne" systématiquement après "avant que", on dira ou écrira quelque chose qui est toujours correct."

N'est-ce pas?


----------



## totototo

Boujour,

Est-ce que vous pourriez me dire si, dans cette pharse, il faut utiliser "NE":

Il y a plusieurs fichiers de configuration qui doivent être copiés 
sur le routeur avant que vous (NE) puissiez démarrer le serveur.

Merci pour votre aide. 

Toto


----------



## Xavier11222

Toto, 

Et si tu disais "avant de pouvoir"? Parce qu'il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour se demander si copier les fichiers ne va pas l'empêcher à tout jamais de démarrer le serveur.


----------



## cfmr

Xavier11222 said:


> Et si tu disais "avant de pouvoir"?


----------



## M2k

After avant que does there need to be a ne like after avoir peur que.

J'ai peur qu'il ne soit malade.

Avant qu'il ne soit malade (obviously this is not the best example but for consistency).


Can anyone clarify this for me?


----------



## marget

The ne should be used after avant que just as it is used after avoir peur que.


----------



## gracelandmansion

De son côté, la locution *avant que*, qui amène un fait non encore accompli, donc encore simplement envisagé dans la pensée, gouverne le subjonctif. _J'irai le voir avant qu'il parte._ 

most people think "avant que" must be followed by "ne" but no, it's not correct. I've just checked this out in a grammar book.


----------



## gracelandmansion

*Ne explétif*

On appelle _ne_ explétif l'adverbe _ne_ que l'on utilise sans que sa présence soit *obligatoire*. Ce _ne_ explétif n'a pas de sens négatif ; il est à distinguer de la négation _ne… pas_. _Je l'ai prévenu avant qu'il ne soit trop tard ou avant qu'il soit trop tard._ _Ne_ apparaît dans des subordonnées qui dépendent d'une principale avec un certain type de verbes ou de locutions verbales ou qui sont introduites par certaines locutions. 

everybody is happy you can say both ; both are correct


----------



## gracelandmansion

as i said both are correct. I thought the contrary but I was wrong.
you can say either both of them


----------



## Nickko

Le "ne" est facultatif, pourtant il d'usage courant.
C'est l'oreille qui décide.


----------



## JosephW

Salut. J’ai lu une phrase dans une nouvelle et je pense que je comprends son sens, mais je n’arrive pas à comprendre la signification du « ne ».

« Elle avait dit ça un jour, quand elle était malade, avant qu’on ne l’emmène à l’hôpital. »

« She had said that one day, when she was sick, before we took her to the hospital. »

Peut-être je l’ai mal traduit, mais pourquoi on a inclus le « ne » ?

Merci.


----------



## IsiFR

Hi,

This is a good question, I'm used to see and hear it but I don't really know the rule...
Your translation is perfectly correct.
I can tell you that we use this "ne" after "avant"
Example :
"J'étais prêt, avant même qu'elle ne soit arrivée."

If anyone knows the rule, I'd like to know it

Sorry if I couldn't help more...


----------



## lolachaaban

le ne explétif  est souvent employé dans le langage soutenu . Il n'est pas indispensable et n'ajoute rien au sens de la phrase . Il ne fait que l'embellir et l'alléger . 
" Travaille avant qu'il *ne* soit trop tard ."
" Reviens avant qu'il *ne *fasse nuit " ....


----------



## Chrysalophix

In Grevisse and Goose's "Bon Usage"(1993), there are no less than six pages about the expletive ne, with a few examples from the best authors. Grevisse says that some grammarians tried to make a difference of sense between the two constructions. For them, using "ne" meant that the action was more doubtful. But one can't make a rule with that.
The important point is that this "ne" is always optional.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

The expletive ne is never mandatory. Though, I must add that sans que should not be used with an expletive ne.


----------

